# Budget ideas



## Sunny (22 Nov 2010)

Copyright/trademark the whole concept of St Patricks Day.Imagine the Royalties!!!!

Also charge any Irish themed bar abroad for using the word Ireland/Irish etc. (They are simply using our good name for making money)

Could we also sell Irish Passports? (Legally and in a mass production type way so not just to high earners). Then when we have significant number, slap a tax on Irish passport holders that weren't actually born in Ireland.

What about selling a 'heritage' to Americans where we guarantee them Irish roots and a lovely family crest.


Just some ideas to try and get some money into the Country.....

Any others?


----------



## RMCF (24 Nov 2010)

Legalise soft drugs. We could be the new Holland !!

Make an absolute packet.


----------



## Odea (24 Nov 2010)

A giant casino. There's a premises on St. Stephens Green that we could use.

http://www.google.ie/imgres?imgurl=http://robertbarron.ie/images/news/full_anglo_irish_bankJuly032008.jpg&imgrefurl=http://robertbarron.ie/blog.php%3F%26id%3D26&h=451&w=900&sz=52&tbnid=j04yiWVZnvJHbM:&tbnh=73&tbnw=146&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dpicture%2Bof%2Banglo%2Birish%2Bbank&zoom=1&q=picture+of+anglo+irish+bank&hl=en&usg=__uR8LxmjM6ROrN-OTx-92qIWwg4c=&sa=X&ei=hMfsTNrZB8ayhAfu9d3MDA&ved=0CCAQ9QEwAA


----------



## Latrade (24 Nov 2010)

Eliminate costly General, Local and Presidential elections, Referendums and the entire court process as well as the whole Civil and Public service needed to manage these. Instead introduce new Winning Streak scratch cards and format of the show.

Politicians etc decided on lottery basis. To be in with a chance of being a politician you have to collect enough scratch cards to spell out "Gombeen". Scratch cards @ €10 each.

Judgements and Referendums decided on the spin of a wheel. In this case members of the public collect scratch cards for the opportunity to spin the wheel and which decides the outcome along with a monetary prize.

Instead of having Departments formulating policy, all policy is now decided by majority decisions via premium rate TV3 text polls and Liveline.


----------



## Sunny (24 Nov 2010)

How about we nationalise Bertie Ahearn and send him around the world for a large fee to solve conflicts and give advice on how to put the roar into a Country's economy.

We could also set up a riverdance type show about the rise and fall of the Celtic Tiger staring our politicians.


----------



## Liamos (24 Nov 2010)

Apparently they're holding a Live Aid style concert in Ethiopa to raise funds for Ireland.


----------



## witchymand (24 Nov 2010)

Absolutely agree with RMCF, How many people do you know have overdosed on Dope and the argument that it leads to harder drugs is dead in the water worldwide studies have shown this not to be the case. This could be a financial windfall for the government...but that's another argument in itself.


----------



## Shawady (24 Nov 2010)

Sell some of the border counties to the British.


----------



## Rois (24 Nov 2010)

Give free 1-way plane/boat tickets to everyone on social welfare plus say 3 months welfare payments to get them started, with the proviso that they can't return to live here for 5 years.


----------



## DB74 (24 Nov 2010)

Bring back the law that married women can't work. For equality purposes I suppose we could change the wording so that only one spouse can work

Bring in "worker ID cards" and pass a law that only people who work are allowed to drink alcohol


----------



## Firefly (24 Nov 2010)

Why don't we not repay England the 8bn loan they are providing us for 800 years of oppression....10m a year!


----------



## Shawady (24 Nov 2010)

We could say we gave the 8bn to Bertie and he lost it on the horses. His luck was bound to run out some time.


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Nov 2010)

Rois said:


> they can't return to live here for 5 years.



Would they really want to


----------



## Firefly (24 Nov 2010)

Liamos said:


> Apparently they're holding a Live Aid style concert in Ethiopa to raise funds for Ireland.



I heard this on the radio the other morning and think this is very poor taste.


----------



## Latrade (24 Nov 2010)

Firefly said:


> I heard this on the radio the other morning and think this is very poor taste.


 
Well, seems you're not alone. Many Ethiopians are disgusted at the idea too as they feel the money will go straight to corrupt leaders and not to the people who need it.


----------



## micmclo (24 Nov 2010)

Get Bord na Mona to sell sods of turf to Yanks with more money then sense

Hand the government budget to JP McManus, I hear he knows something about horses and gambling.
He could double our budget money on a sure thing

Impound those Spanish trawlers that take all the fish and ransom them back to the Spaniards


----------



## Caveat (24 Nov 2010)

In many ways we haven't done too badly - historically.

Missed the industrial revolution through lack of resources, being isolated and being too busy starving/fighting so manufacturing was never going to  be big. So we concentrated on what we can grow - result? very decent export market in meat/dairy/alcohol etc.

Poor climate, expensive, nothing major of global historical interest - yet against the odds we managed to turn the Island into a pretty healthy source of tourist revenue.

Low corporation tax was the last big gamble - and it paid off, broadly speaking.

We have shown an ability to be resourceful - there must be some ingenious marketing idea or fluke just around the corner

There *has* to be...


----------



## micmclo (24 Nov 2010)

Lobby to get Irish as the main working language of the EU.
Then there will be plently of jobs in Brussels for the boys


----------



## Hoagy (24 Nov 2010)

*Hey Lets Put On A Show!*

"We've gotta have a great show, with a million laughs... and color... and a lot of lights to make it sparkle. And songs - wonderful songs. And after we get the people in that hall, we've gotta start em in laughing right away. Oh, can't you just see it... ?" 
— Judy Garland, "Babes In Arms", 1939. 


So the  country is in trouble. Big, costly trouble. How are those citizens going to raise all that money? It's simple. Hey Lets Put On A Show! Time to fix up that old barn and put up a stage..​


----------



## Pique318 (25 Nov 2010)

At the moment, it's like the Muppet Show !


----------



## Liamos (26 Nov 2010)

Firefly said:


> Why don't we not repay England the 8bn loan they are providing us for 800 years of oppression....10m a year!


 
I think this is in very bad taste.


----------



## Locke (26 Nov 2010)

Return to the barter system. Lot simpler.

New Sony Blu Ray Player out now. Only 3 Hens and a Goat. Bargain.


----------

